# Dates for Midlands Meet - Saturday 18th May 2013



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm going with a Friday and a Saturday, to cover weekdays and weekends hopefully we can come up with a date that suits most of us. I suggest that we meet from 11 in the cafe. There's no room we can hire and it does get busy there but there's space for little ones to run around,  plenty of parking and a massive park, ducks to feed (and geese) and a playground for those interested. It's very child friendly and the cafe has a microwave and bottle heater for mums to use. There's a fairly wide range of food in the cafe, nothing special but I did have a slice of toffee cake yesterday that I will sample again   . Of course we can still hope for a hot and sunny day and a picnic.


Happy voting 
El x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi where is the Cafe? x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Fraggles, it's in Cannon Hill Park in the Edgbaston area of Birmingham, near the cricket ground if anyone knows that?

El x


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Brilliant a midlands meet, been wanting one or agggessss.

I've had ivf but had to have. Freeze all as my body went nuts, that was over two months ago and still no AF!  I've just got o make the conscious decision o in freeze and go for it but sooooo scared of doing his alone!


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Equal Votes for Sat 4th May and Sat 18th May - what to do? Is it the same people or would it be worth having two meets?


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm happy with either......

Quite excited, I've wanted to meet people in person for ages....


----------



## moononthetides (Feb 20, 2013)

I would like to come   just beginning my IVF journey though so no children (yet!) xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

El, I can do either 4th or 18th May so just let me know. I will pencil both in. xxx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Is everyone who voted for the 4th still up for it? If there's a different group who went for the 18th I can do both.


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm fine for the 4th....


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi - I am fine for the 4th too. xxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

4th is fine for us x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll be in the cafe of the Midlands Arts Centre in Cannon Hill Park from 11 on Saturday (well thats the plan!). If you want my mobile no or any other details pm me x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Omg! I was there with Edie. I saw you guys in the cafe!  If I'd have checked this board I'd have realised and come and said hi!


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

We'll be meeting again this saturday from 11. 

Does anyone know how to change the title of this thread? 

El x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Changed


----------

